# Luna Mora - Guaro



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

The Guaro Luna Mora Festival starts this weekend, and again next weekend.

If you havent been its fab! but very very busy!

All the propreties light thousands of tealight candles around town - like a fairy story! the village is closed off and streets are given up to bars, food, craft, art, music ...... brilliant!

Free to get in and worth a visit .. this will be our 4th year there!

You can park in designated parking fields outside town and they bus people into town for 1 euro per person!

LUNA MORA - GUARO on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Sue xx


----------

